# The Ins and Outs of buying fish online



## Tex915 (Nov 20, 2008)

As I've said before, I am fairly new to the game, but I am learning a lot of information just by reading on the internet and seeking advice of fellow Cichlid owners. One of my more common questions to which I have yet to obtain a reasonable answer is, what are some of the pro's and con's to ordering fish online?

I see shipping companies such as UPS or FedEx for example, and I can only imagine the damage a box sustains during shipping, my main concern is the fish inside and what is happening to it during shipping. Can anyone with some expirence in this matter provide some insight?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> ordering fish online


Online could mean from a professional breeder or a home hobbyist via aquabid. Professional breeders 
often ship same day air freight, so you're not subject to the handling of the package that would occur 
overnight via fedex and others. I've shipped many fish orders USPS Express mail, and have not had a 
single package get trashed. 1 DOA out of many dozens of fish shipped, so it can be pulled off even by a 
home breeder like myself. Of course, many horror stories too, so you have to check reviews/feedback.

Pros: Many species are available that would otherwise not be. Cost per fish is generally cheaper than 
LFS. Shipping cancels some of that out, but if ordering many fish, it can still be cheaper. Always is for 
me because there's very little available locally and when it is, it's pricey.

Cons: You can't see the fish before you buy except possibly for pics. Many sellers don't offer refunds on 
shipping costs if there's a problem. I do, but I think I stand alone in that for some reason. Some sellers 
aren't willing to accept any risk or responsibility, but they're the ones that contracted with the shipper, 
packed the box, etc. , but make it something between buyer and shipper if there's a problem. I think that 
stinks, and is bad business, but that's just me. I've not had to refund shipping a single time, btw.

I think if you check out the feedback on the online sellers, and walk away from someone who's 
reputation is shaky or unknown, you'll do fine. I think a lot depends on what's available locally 
whether the pros outweigh the cons.

HTH


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

A lot of people new to the hobby ask the same question about shipping. I had my doubts at first when I ordered some but have now made many purchases online. Now I am even a breeder and ship fish as well. As long as the shipper takes the time to prepare the fish and box there shouldn't be any problems. This includes using heat packs when the weather is cold, as well as putting styrofoam in the cooler to keep the temperature more stable and absorb some of the punishment the box takes. I ship my fish USPS Priority Mail and have yet to have a problem. If you individually bag the fish they can last up to even a week in the bag if done properly. Granted this isn't ideal, but just saying if the package gets lost or something there is a good chance they will still survive. Express is always the best way to go but it is expensive. Generally speaking I can ship 10 fish for about $15 which isn't that bad, and still guarantee live arrival. Whether you are looking at a professional breeder or aquabid, be certain that you check out their reputation. People are honest about their experience and this will save you a lot of money and trouble if you stay away from those that are sketchy.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree with prov356. Pro is the variety that is available. Not just more variety, but LFS sell (to survive) to the masses who don't care about the full scientific name and collection point. So I'd say better quality as well.

The cost scares most newbies off (it did me) until they "get" it that the shipping is offset by the lower cost per fish.

I don't worry about seeing the fish anymore (I'd want to see pictures of the parents). A well-raised fish from good stock will look like it should. Most people buy juvies anyway, and you can't judge whether you are choosing a prize winner by looking at a tank ful of juvies...again you look at the parents.

The only con IMO is the stress on the fish and recovery time. It just means don't be disappointed at their appearance upon arrival...wait a week or two for them to recover. I've purchased most of my fish online with very few DOAs.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I don't worry about seeing the fish anymore (I'd want to see pictures of the parents). A well-raised fish from good stock will look like it should. Most people buy juvies anyway, and you can't judge whether you are choosing a prize winner by looking at a tank ful of juvies...again you look at the parents.


That's a good point. Many juvies are unimpressive looking. It can just be a negative in the mind of 
those that are used to buying locally. It's not really though. Better to know that the breeder is using 
quality adults. I look for breeders offering F1's or even tank raised from wild stock.


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

sorry to butt in on your thread tex but i had a question an maybe it can help you out to... i was going to order fish from online soon an i was wondering if there was a special way to deal with them when you first get them? as in float them like when you buy fish from your lfs? should i put them in my qt?

thanks in advance


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

esob0i said:


> should i put them in my qt?


Always is my opinion... Why risk the health of your current tanks.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Alleycat said:


> esob0i said:
> 
> 
> > should i put them in my qt?
> ...


I agree 100%. The only fish I don't QT is ones I buy from someone I know rather well and know their tanks and how they're kept.


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

thank you.. good thing i decided to run my 29 for a QT tank


----------



## gacichlids (Sep 19, 2007)

Do you have any tips on shipping fish to a friend for moving? How can I keep price down and avoid hassles for her and have the fish get there okay? These are large mbuna, about 5 inches or so. Shipping is so expensive and we thought about air cargo through airlines, but never shipped this much or that way before, I don't even know how many I can fit in a large box and how many I would need. I just can't take them with us, not all anyway, and she can keep them for me till I get there. We are moving ourselves.


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't hesitate when it comes to shipping fish. You just need to be cautious and do research on the person you're ordering from (if you can). If not, then you need to assess whether it's worth the risk for that particular fish. Make sure you find out thier guarantee BEFORE sending money, etc... that way you know what steps you will need to take if something goes wrong. Also, I prefer to have fish shipped overnight to my door, and like to take a day off when fish arrive so that I can acclimate them as soon as they're delivered. You can never ask too many questions when ordering fish. How big, what pH they're being kept in, what they're eating, when do they ship, what time do they usually guarantee arrival (via company), what thier guarantee is, and so forth...

That being said, if it weren't for shipping... I would not have nearly the selection available to me!


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

FLGirl1977 said:


> That being said, if it weren't for shipping... I would not have nearly the selection available to me!


I agree. The LFS here in Panama City rarely carries anything interesting. I've traded fish with other members of the forum and had them shipped in. I prefer to buy what I want online, quality fish, rather than settle for the "Mixed tank" at PetSmart! lol


----------

